# Drill Press Table



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

I have been looking at and thinking about making a drill press table for my Delta benchtop drill press but have run across some confusion. Either I am missing something with typical table design or something is not right with my drill press. Currently when I loosen the table lock screw to raise or lower the table the table always swivels back and forth and I have to realign it each time to ensure the drill bit exits the wood through the hole in the table. My question is would I have to readjust the fence and drill press table each time I raise or lower the table or is something loose on my drill and I should not be having this problem? Thank you


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Common design shortcoming on some drill presses without a geared support column for a hand crank.

I have the same issue on mine. I sold my bench top that had it and I miss this feature.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Two solutions here:
1. If you use an auxiliary dp table that uses replaceable inserts (you should!) then you can center the table, and then drill a hole using a twist bit (3/8" or bigger; you don't want it to flex) in the table surface but with the insert removed. Then when you need to adjust the height, you just chuck a 3/8" bit in and use the hole you drilled to center it.

2. (this is what I do most often) Use 1/2" or 3/4" MDF spacers to raise your work. This way you can keep the dp table height the same for most operations.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Notw, watch this.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Harbor Freight sells a DP table that is cheaper than I could build one for (and it is a nice unit).


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

So after watching the video DKV posted it has me wondering if I even need a drill press table. I may just stick with what I have and possible use t-bolts to attach a board to the table just to give me some extra surface area.


----------

